# Get Bit Custom Rod Supply - Save $50 - Free Shipping!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

We could not be more thankful to our Veterans and Active Military Members. We owe everything to you. Thank you for all that you do. 


To celebrate Memorial Day weekend we are offering some serious savings! 


Save up to $50 on your order and get it shipped for FREE! 


**Fuji Guides, Alps Seats, Liberty Blanks, REC components, and 15,000 other custom rod building components. Click Below to save!


http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...36687&ca=9723c5be-08f1-463a-8814-b8378153bf67


Please don't hesitate to contact us any time, we are happy to help. 


Have an Awesome weekend!!


----------

